# anybody out there know a Mr Jacklin



## SAND24ADDIO (May 2, 2007)

just wondering if anybody sailed with my dad clive jacklin or my two uncles barry jacklin and wally stokes would love to hear any stories(Thumb) (H)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the Voyage


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Mr Jacklin, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community; enjoy the site and all it has to offer and we very much look forward to your postings. Bon Voyage.

_ps. I have edited your title a touch in the hope it gets you a result_


----------



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

wellcome jacklin great place to be old sinner jim


----------

